# JoeMetallic. Vids 2 & 3. Airborne.



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I took a couple of flights today. They were too early for _this_ morning person. So I made the following videos for the fine peoples at personalitycafe.






Break for breakfast and massive cups of coffee to wake us up. It was a delicious breakfast where my dad got hit on by the waiter--in front of my mom. It was rather hilarious.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

"When you remove the DRM from your music, does it go free-floating around in the atmosphere, and cause cancer and other types of diseases like...brain wave dysfunction, disphasia,...cirrhosis of liver?"
Bahaha. That would totally make an effective argument against DRM..."It causes Alzheimer's and secondhand smoke. Think of the children."


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I swear I breathed in a few DRMs a few weeks ago and got tonsillitis. =D
Air travel....pfffff


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I let some DRMs out of my music and it collapsed the wave function of Schrodinger's cat, causing it to die.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Woah, those coffee cups, plates, glasses, salsa containers, and even the wall looks the same from my work. Creepy . Where are you visiting right now?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

@ Tree: It was in Denver at the airport. I can't remember the name of the place, but it was a southwest style. Really good skillets.

@ Night: I'll drop a dead flaming cat on your front stoop tonight.
When I removed the DRMs of 10gb worth of songs, I went into a diabetic coma for about three hours.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, well I'll drop a hairless, boneless, shapeless pink cat on your door step tonight. 

When I removed the DRM from my music collection, it retroactively caused Hurricane Camille.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

@ Night's 1st comment: Alright, hot stuff. I'll bring the crisco. (then I read the comic... eeew)

2nd comment: I think the first DRMs that were ever removed manifested as the serpent in the Garden of Eden which led to all the hell and stuff we have to deal with. Which ultimately led to attaching DRM to music. Oh dear, I've created a paradox =/


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Um, I just now realized what my comment sounded like. :blushed:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I find you amusing, JoeMetallic.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Night: =D
Snail: likewise.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyway, it's basically a macroscopic amoeba with feline DNA. I could have sooo much fun with a cat like that.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Well said. Ever try Stretch Armstrong?
I'm up for a go.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

What? I've never even heard of it. I'm running to Google, the omniscient. Be right back!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Huh. Nope, never tried it.


----------

